# Timber framing a swingset



## Empty Set (Apr 2, 2018)

Hey. I'm looking to build my daughter a swingset and decided on using two 6x6 posts with a 6x6 beam across the top. I would prefer to NOT use any metal brackets, screws, or bolts to join the beam to the posts. I am playing with using a drawbored mortise and tenon to attach the beam to the posts but was unsure if this would handle the forces applied while swinging. I have not been able to find any examples of this on a swingset set so I was hoping to get some advise here. Would this type of joint be sufficient for this application or should I rethink my approach. If it is ok should I use 1-3/4" peg or 2-1/2" pegs to secure the joint? If this type of joint is not recommended for this application what type of screwless type joint would you recommend?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with first name and location. This helps us to help you and we like first names here.

Someone more knowledgeable than me will be along shortly to help with your question. Your daughter is a lucky girl - sounds like a cool swing set!

David


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello Empty Set,

Welcome...:smile2:



Empty Set said:


> Hey. I'm looking to build my daughter a swingset and decided on using two 6x6 posts with a 6x6 beam across the top...


Validation first...

Because this is a "live load" apparatus this can get into more than just..."advise on a forum,"...really fast. Especially if one works professionally as a Timberwright (I do)...or works in the design and facilitation of such things as: play ground equipment, challenge course, climbing wall, rappel towers...etc. (which I have in the past, and still take individual contracts for now.)

As such, please be advised this is "basic advise" with this post, and you use it at your own risk unless you would like more information..

Timber framed play/adventure equipment is more than plausible and actually very nice. Much nicer than most of what is on the market...So good choice there...

The 6x6 cross member is probably not large enough unless this is a very narrow assembly for only one swing and/or participant at a time. Size and design are critical elements here.



Empty Set said:


> I would prefer to NOT use any metal brackets, screws, or bolts to join the beam to the posts. I am playing with using a drawbored mortise and tenon to attach the beam to the posts but was unsure if this would handle the forces applied while swinging...


Draw-board joinery has been used and can be used for such armature frame assemblies as your intended swing-set. 

I personally tend to only design and build using only wedge joinery for this type of equipment, because any equipment (like swing sets) that see very active and dynamic loading scenario can loosen over time from this activity and seasonal changes. Not being able to "re-tighten" key joints shortens the lifespan of the device/equipment by an applicable amount. In concert with (or to) wedge joinery is functional gravity joints that stay in place by this and the active participant themselves. In other words, when loaded the apparatus in play get tighter..



Empty Set said:


> Would this type of joint be sufficient for this application or should I rethink my approach. If it is ok should I use 1-3/4" peg or 2-1/2" pegs to secure the joint? If this type of joint is not recommended for this application what type of screwless type joint would you recommend?


Yes to sufficient, but not best practice...

Pegs bigger than they need to be for this size of timber and design parameters.

The list of joints applicable are many...a design of some type would have to be seen for even the most basic of guidance...



Empty Set said:


> I have not been able to find any examples of this on a swingset set so I was hoping to get some advise here...


I have plans, and do design/build work of this nature as already explained.

I usually work up detail blue prints per project needs and specification. PE approval when necessary and/or applicable is recommended. I follow ADA, ACCT and related standards unless guided to do otherwise for private use. Waivers may apply. 

I shared the above not as a solicitation...but...a warning because the links to plans I am providing below, do not come with these guarantees, nor from the background of an actual "adventure apparatus designer" nor follows any set standard. I do not recommend them and only provided them as information you said you would like to see. No guarantees applied or offered about there value and/or accuracy. 

Hope this was helpful and again welcome...

Good luck and have fun!!!

j

Timber Frame Swing Set Plan


----------



## Empty Set (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks for the info Jay! I was really surprised when you said a 6x6 may be too small. At our old house we had a set that we bought from a big box store that used a 4x4 to span 8ft. Now I'm wondering how safe those things are! I was planning to spend about 9ft with the 6x6 and suspending two strap swingset from it.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Empty Set said:


> Thanks for the info Jay! I was really surprised when you said a 6x6 may be too small. At our old house we had a set that we bought from a big box store that used a 4x4 to span 8ft. Now I'm wondering how safe those things are! I was planning to spend about 9ft with the 6x6 and suspending two strap swingset from it.


I think it would best to use 4 legs. Two legs with two swings will result in too much stress and something will give even if set in concrete.


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Empty Set said:


> Thanks for the info Jay! .


You are most welcome! :grin:



Empty Set said:


> I was really surprised when you said a 6x6 may be too small. .


It all depends on the grade, species of the lumber and the design of the apparatus...4x4 in clear White Oak, or jointed/design a certain way may be large enough...



Empty Set said:


> At our old house we had a set that we bought from a big box store that used a 4x4 to span 8ft. .


I believe it...

I have seen things out of china (and big box stores) that are just an accident waiting to happen, and they do happen on a fairly routine basis...



Empty Set said:


> Now I'm wondering how safe those things are! I was planning to spend about 9ft with the 6x6 and suspending two strap swingset from it.


If the wood is good in grade, it may be strong enough...

You can also test the timber empirically...support it between to blocks of wood (or whatever) set to the span you intend on using. Step in the middle and bounce on it...You can get a pretty good feel right away of just how strong (or not) something is that way...

Your daughters way much less, I'm sure, but the "cyclic bending" can build up on a timber that is under sized, and/or compromised in some other fashion.

Do you have a sketch or something worked up yet of your intended design?

Regards,

j


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

An older thread, but I built a swingset for my kids, using two 4x4 uprights at each end and a 4x6 beam, all pressure-treated with two 1/2" stainless steel studs at each joint. The posts were 4 ft deep and set in concrete. Later, I added a playhouse on top, but did add a diagonal brace at the end where the playhouse was, due to the added weight on top. This was in the mid '90's, so I don't remember the span of the beam, but it may have been at least 8 ft. If I didn't want metal hardware, I might have used larger oak dowels.


----------

